# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات شركة GPGIndustries Support section  The Simpliest way to detect RX TX on mobile Phones!!! GPGTester

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك......

----------

